# Big Jims Stick Slingin



## BigJim Bow (Mar 31, 2009)

Big Jims Bow Company
Presents The
1st. Annual
Big Jims Stick Slingin and Tree Killing
3D Archery Shoot
Saturday April 18th
The shoot will consist of two 20 target courses. All shooters welcome.
Traditional shooters and compound shooter will be divided into separate classes: Trad: Traditional, primitive, women & youth. Compounds: men, women & youth. Trophies for first place in each class.
NO RANGEFINDERS
Shooting opens from Daylight to 3 pm.
$15.00 dollars to shoot. Price of Admission: includes, lunch and
ONE CHANCE FOR A:
CUSTOM BUILT LONG BOW
BY: BOWYER:
BIG JIM
Other prizes available:
PRIMITIVE CAMPING AVAILABLE
(FOR INFORMATION ABOUT CAMPING AT BIG JIMS CALL)
229-344-6617
For additional flyers and directions please call the office @
(229-420-5669)
All is Sponsored By:
~BOWYER~
Big Jim Babcock & Barbara
812 Morgan Ct. Albany, Ga. 31705


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 31, 2009)

looking foward to it


----------



## pine nut (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad he put "tree killing " in there.  Sumthin' for me to do!  Hope I can make it but at the moment is doubtful.  Ya'll will have fun!


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 31, 2009)

I plan on being there!


----------



## SOS (Mar 31, 2009)

Wish you were 5 hours closer.....


----------



## dpoole (Apr 1, 2009)

Sos  leave 4 hours earlier and you are only 1 hour away .


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2009)

dang!!!!! i wish I could be there. prior commitment!! I just got a new longbow too. I do hope you'll be planning another one soon. D.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 7, 2009)

We just got back from a great shoot in Kentucky and am looking forward to April 18th. If anyone has any questions, please contact us. 229-420-5669.
thanks, BigJim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been out spreading flyers and collecting donations. We have received donations from H & H Taxidermy, J & J Taxidermy, Backwoods outdoors, and Solo Archery not to mention Sipsey River Traditional Archery Supply aka Big Jims Bow Company. Will be looking to add to the list of donations as we continue to prepare for the shoot. 
If you are planing on attending, please post on this thread. It is not necessary to do so, but it will help me to get an idea of how many people are paying  attention to this. Also if you have any plans of camping here, it would be helpful to let us know in advance.

thanks, BigJim


----------



## dpoole (Apr 9, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 9, 2009)

dpoole said:


> count me in



x2..


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Count me in





Muddyfoots said:


> x2..



How about answering your PMs.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 9, 2009)

Planning on being there Jim. Thanks for the invite.
I'm also planning to camp at Chickasawhatchee Friday til Sunday. Might have a chance to stick a hog.


----------



## RogerB (Apr 9, 2009)

Big Jim,
I would be there but my mother is being opperated on the 16th in Birmingham and I just can't committ. Gonn'a cause me to miss the Chickasawhatchee hunt too.... Dadgumit!!!!


----------



## whiz (Apr 9, 2009)

two more


----------



## fishbait (Apr 9, 2009)

You can add about 4 more.


----------



## BigRed (Apr 9, 2009)

If all goes well I plan on being there.Had bad news today from the doctor my right knee has to be replaced its very hard to get around hurting or not I'll do my best to make it around the course.Big Jim the bow you made for me is shooting so sweet I can't put it down thanks for a great bow you are the man.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for helping with the count. We will be prepared for extra just in case, but it's nice to know we won't be alone. 
Thanks for the support. 

BigJim


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 9, 2009)

Me and Andrea will be there!!!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 10, 2009)

BigRed - I hate to hear about your knee. If you do make it down and want to shoot, know that the course/terrain is pretty easy walking. RogerB, best of luck to your mother on her opreation.  
Hogdgz, you should be happy that that new wife of  yours is in a different shooting class, that way she can't kick your butt. 

Thanks, BigJim


----------



## fountain (Apr 10, 2009)

count 2 more on me


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 10, 2009)

Big Jim if everything works out I will be down Friday.  Looking forward to it.

Jeff


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 10, 2009)

Coming over from Chick on Saturday morning.  This should be fun since I haven't shot in 2 1/2 months.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Apr 10, 2009)

My wife and I will be there. I think a couple of buddies plan to shoot also.
Clay


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 10, 2009)

This is going to be a wingdinger!!  We have another donation. Chiefpilot of Omega Hardware and Archery has donated a dozen arrows. Sipsey river has donated arrows and some assorted items. Big Jim's has donated a pocket quiver, a bow quiver, a couple of armguards and a few T-shirts. 
Whew!!


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 11, 2009)

*shoot*

count at least three with my bunch


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 11, 2009)

Man this is gonna be fun! 

I can't wait to win all the prizes!  (LOL)


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 11, 2009)

Didn't you mean, you can't wait for your wife to win all the prises?

Just wait till you see the new piece of wood I got in last week. Maybe I should keep it a secret. I guess you will see it in "my" new bow anyway.
I glued up four bows so far this weekend and had to make myself one from a piece of spalted birdseye maple I just got. 
I made a handle of gaboon ebony (almost completely black) with a strip of this maple in the middle and limbs of the same maple. Might have to put my bocote "Spot" on the bench.

By the way, the bow that I am donated to the shoot can be custom made to the winners specs, or picked from our in stock rack. Winners choice. Can't have my new maple ebony one though, lol.

Shoot straight and often, BigJim


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang Big Jim that was the one I wanted.  LOL  Sure hope everything works out so I can be there.  Plan on being down on Friday.  I will give you a call when I get in town.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 11, 2009)

Great Jeff- I have your stuff ready for you. I did forget about the nock inserts until last week though. Ordered them fri. should have them before you get here.

thanks, Bigjim


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 12, 2009)

I am gonna try to make it....can compound shooters shoot here also???


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes Bam Bam, it is for trad and Compound.

thanks, BigJim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 14, 2009)

We have another bow donation!!!   
Jim Taylor of Taylor Archery has donated one of his bow kits for the event. Our thanks goes out to Jim and the rest of the contributors for there generosity.
Stay tuned, there may be more to come.

BigJim


----------



## fishbait (Apr 14, 2009)

This is turning out to be one fine tourney. Hope the weather holds out for us. Hows the skeeters over there BigJim? With all the rain ; might need to bring the termacell.


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 14, 2009)

Man the prizes keep getting better and better!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 14, 2009)

The skeeters are part of a novelty shoot. Whoever shoots the most wins. I suggest heavy arrows for better penetration.

Seriously we have had a lot of rain and there is a bunch of standing water around. I havn 't noticed them as of yet but have heard reports of swarms. I would bring the thermacells and bug spray.
thanks, BigJim


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> The skeeters are part of a novelty shoot. Whoever shoots the most wins. I suggest heavy arrows for better penetration.
> 
> Seriously we have had a lot of rain and there is a bunch of standing water around. I havn 't noticed them as of yet but have heard reports of swarms. I would bring the thermacells and bug spray.
> thanks, BigJim




Skeeter schmeeters. I'll be packing a Thermacell but what I really wanna know is do ya think there's a need for snake boots and could you save me a dozen 85 grain points?  

Can't wait Jim and thank you so much for putting this on!


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 15, 2009)

Jim, can you post directions from Chickasawhatchee?  Thanks, Mark


----------



## dutchman (Apr 15, 2009)

What time will these festivities begin?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 15, 2009)

Snake boots are optional. I have only seen a few in the area in the past six years but you never know, afterall it is S. Georgia.  If you bring one back to me (dead or alive) or call me in to retrieve, I will put it on a bow for you or me if you prefer. Turtlebug, are you shooting the terminator Jrs.. By the way you had asked about buying more and I told you they were discontinued. What they did do for the lighter poundage shooters is come out with a 1535 trad you may want to try.  
I would imagine but can't be certain that there will be some people here Friday night, but the shoot actually starts at daylight Saturday.

Mark, If I were coming from "Chick" I would travel E on leary Highway back to Albany. From there continue east on Hi 133. Travel Maybe 8  miles or so (this is strictly a guess) and turn Left on County line Rd.  Moree's store is at this junction and is far enough out to not be mistaken with another store. From there go 3 or 4 miles and look for signs. Follow signs.

Thanks ya'll,  Can't wait     BigJim


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> Snake boots are optional. I have only seen a few in the area in the past six years but you never know, afterall it is S. Georgia.  If you bring one back to me (dead or alive) or call me in to retrieve, I will put it on a bow for you or me if you prefer. Turtlebug, are you shooting the terminator Jrs.. By the way you had asked about buying more and I told you they were discontinued. What they did do for the lighter poundage shooters is come out with a 1535 trad you may want to try.




Okay, well since I wanna talk to you about a new custom bow for ME  maybe I won't shoot and just go rattler hunting.  

I haven't tried em yet but yep, it was me asking. Mr. T-Bug bought me some new Thunderstorms but hang on to those 1535's I've been wanting to try em. 

This is gonna be so much fun!


----------



## dpoole (Apr 15, 2009)

yall quit talkin about snakes!! It might scare Muddy off.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Apr 15, 2009)

MAP Google Earth Big Jim's to Chichasawhatchee:

Hope it works...Try this link. Click on "include map" box at the very top.

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=3...04712&spn=0.454266,0.587769&z=10&layer=c&pw=2

Clay


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2009)

dpoole said:


> yall quit talkin about snakes!! It might scare Muddy off.



Nah, he's got his poo-poo boots.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 15, 2009)

dpoole said:


> yall quit talkin about snakes!! It might scare Muddy off.





turtlebug said:


> Nah, he's got his poo-poo boots.



Knuckleheads.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 16, 2009)

I plan to be there by mid-morning. Y'all will probably have to run me off later in the day, though. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2009)

That pesky TBug lady has talked me into bringing Scooter Jr. down and letting her walk him through the shoot. I guess we'll see you boys Saturday mornin'.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 16, 2009)

We have been setting out targets tonight and with bug spray on it was fine, but there are plenty of them skeeters to shoot at. Is there a limit?
I am keeping the targets High and dry and might be accused of cruel and unusual punishment on some but its all in fun. I am having to avoid some of my normal course area due to flooding and unfortunately the running deer is underwater but there is plenty of ground left and we will get the rest set up tommorrow. 
When you see Tony, give him Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- about toasting 5 of my targets. He swore that he got them all pulled before burning the property. 
Did you know that a McKenzie will burn completely and leave no trace except the metal leg pipes? We may have a memorial service for a bear, warthog, two deer, a cyote, and TONY later after the shoot.
And last but not least, we have another donation! Leesburg Air donated a dozen fletched arrows. Thanks Howard! 

And thanks to you all for your support, BigJim


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That pesky TBug lady has talked me into bringing Scooter Jr. down and letting her walk him through the shoot. I guess we'll see you boys Saturday mornin'.



Just helping Big Jim out and it gives me a chance to irritate you again.  



BigJim Bow said:


> We have been setting out targets tonight and with bug spray on it was fine, but there are plenty of them skeeters to shoot at. Is there a limit?
> I am keeping the targets High and dry and might be accused of cruel and unusual punishment on some but its all in fun. I am having to avoid some of my normal course area due to flooding and unfortunately the running deer is underwater but there is plenty of ground left and we will get the rest set up tommorrow.
> When you see Tony, give him Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- about toasting 5 of my targets. He swore that he got them all pulled before burning the property.
> Did you know that a McKenzie will burn completely and leave no trace except the metal leg pipes? We may have a memorial service for a bear, warthog, two deer, a cyote, and TONY later after the shoot.
> ...



I'm too excited about this.


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 17, 2009)

This is gonna be fun, and a big thanks to everyone who donated.

Dang Tony, you could have at least gave me them targets and then just told Jim they got burnt since there would be no evidence. (LOL)


----------



## fountain (Apr 17, 2009)

812 Morgan Ct. Albany, Ga. 31705 

is this the address to the shoot?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 17, 2009)

yes- that is where it's at.

bigjim


----------



## whiz (Apr 18, 2009)

*for all*

yall that missed the shoot today .  yall missed a great time .


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 18, 2009)

who won the custom buffalo bow ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Jim for hosting the shoot. My son Colin had a blast shooting his first,,,,,but most certainly not his last,,,,3D competition. 

Great time had by all, even the mosquito's...


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 18, 2009)

TJ Fountain is the proud winner of the buffalo bow, Clay Patton won the Taylor archery hickory bow. 
We want to thank: H & H taxidermy, J & J taxidermy, Pattons pride breading mix, Solo Archery, Backwoods outdoors, Omega hardware and archery, David Waldrop, Leesburg Air, Taylor archery and R J custom Calls For their generosity. We also want to thank all those who volunteered their time to help us set up and operate this event.
And to everybody who showed up to partake in the festivities, we only hope that you had at least half as much fun as we did.

What I don't understand is as much of enviromentalists as trad shooters are, you'all left a lot of arrows out there on my course cluttering up the landscape. Well  that is if we were to dig them up and find them. lol
Shooter count for today was 44. Not too bad for 3 weeks of set up.

thanks again, BigJim


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for having us Jim. Had a great time!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 18, 2009)

Had a great time!  Got to shoot about 75 targets, eat some good groceries, and win a fine $125 folding hunting seat, all for a low $15 entry fee.  Don't get much better than that.
Chris


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Jim! Me and Andrea had a blast and I lost a couple of arra's and killed a few tree's. I hope no one there was a tree huger b/c we had a slaying today. It sounded kinda like an orchestra with everyones arra's bouncing off trees. 

Thanks again Jim for a great time and a challenging yet very fun course and all the hard work ya'll put into getting it together.


----------



## pine nut (Apr 18, 2009)

Wish I coulda been there.  Too much a goin' on at home.  Would have enjoyed shootin' for the fun of it.  Got my garden ploughed and worked on a self bow a while.  Thought about ya'll though.... maybe next time.


----------



## fountain (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks jim--my dad and i had a great time. you need to have one of these shoots more often!!!!  the course was nothing short of what i thought it would be, " big jim style"!!!  i am really looking forward to working with you on the new bow.  i also snagged a few more goodies!!!  not bad for the fee of 2 entry fees and $20 worth of tickets.  i would say a day well spent in the great outdoors--minus the skeeters.  you definately need to invest in a fogger or i may be able to import some of the thousands of bats to you that live in my neighbors attic ( if you think i am lying about the thousands of bats, come to my 'hood about 8 in the evening and watch the show)!


----------



## JR (Apr 19, 2009)

Atta boy TJ.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2009)

Good day at a good shoot. Tough courses and a lot of fun. Good to see all you folks again!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

I had a great time with a bunch of good folks. Thank ya BigJim for givin' us a place to shoot. 
I am a compound shooter but I think I am fixin' to get me a trad bow, Dutch lemme shoot his(that tree behind the target didn't stand a chance) and gave me a couple of lessons......thanks for takin' the time to educate a newbie Dutch.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 19, 2009)

What...no pictures!


----------



## fishbait (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks  BigJim for putting on one excellent shoot. Had a wonderful time shooting and hanging out with some fine friends and folks.  That was about one of the nicest skeeter filled shoots I have ever been too.
Enjoyed talking to you  about your bows. Going to have to get back up that way and shoot some more one day. 

Congrates to all that won their classes.


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 19, 2009)

Miss Bobbie andI had agreat time also won a trophy I didn't shoot that good but everybody else shot a little worse, Maybe we all will do better next time. Big Jim and Bobbie put on a great shoot and the hospitality was the best . Can't wait until the next one thanks to big Jims bow company and all it;s representatives that were there


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2009)

Jim thanks so much. We had a great time. Can't wait to do it all again and I'll have some pictures posted soon I hope.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 19, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 20, 2009)

Big Jim thanks for the shoot.  I had a great time.  I look forward in getting down there again soon.


----------



## schleylures (Apr 20, 2009)

certainly had a good time shooting at them targets you have. Did not put any holes in them, I give the trees a real good bark removing though. Enjoyed I will be back again.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone know ROBERT BARFIELD? I'm trying to get him a case of breading mix that he won. The phone number I was given, does not work. 

Thanks,
               Clay


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Apr 22, 2009)

Clay did you get contact info for Robert?  If not I have his contact info.  I am not sure it is correct though.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Apr 22, 2009)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> Clay did you get contact info for Robert?  If not I have his contact info.  I am not sure it is correct though.



I got his address now. Thanks to all.

Clay


----------

